# Mandate to be dropped at the border



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

According to several reports... The Vaccine mandate to enter Canada by land will be dropped 10/01/22. That's great news for the lodges up there who have been just scraping by the past couple years.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Probably a little too late for this year.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

The reversal of the Idiocrasy will be a thing for a few years, but common sense will prevail!

Good news for sure!


----------



## TrailMarker (Dec 8, 2012)

I was inoculated by my family, got the natural immunity the hard way! Time to get some pickerel.


----------



## KenTrost (Dec 24, 2020)

Thats great news! I was thinking about letting my enhanced license lapse when it came up for renewal but I guess I'll keep it. I want a Molson so bad. It's been a really long time.


----------



## cdacker (Jan 10, 2011)

about 2 years too late for a lot of the tourism related businesses up there ... sad


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

That’s great news for their economy. It’s been a real pain to do with there. I know it’s been a real issue for the big companies.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

TrailMarker said:


> I was inoculated by my family, got the natural immunity the hard way! Time to get some pickerel.


The first cold one at Ernie's is on me!


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

KenTrost said:


> Thats great news! I was thinking about letting my enhanced license lapse when it came up for renewal but I guess I'll keep it. I want a Molson so bad. It's been a really long time.


You don't go to stores here? Lol


----------



## KenTrost (Dec 24, 2020)

jiggin is livin said:


> You don't go to stores here? Lol


Regular Molson is what I always get at the duty free store because it's so much cheaper than it is at the store here. It's hard to find triple x around here too, I don't think I've ever seen it, maybe at a dedicated beer store they'd be able to order it but Ive never see it at kroger.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

KenTrost said:


> Regular Molson is what I always get at the duty free store because it's so much cheaper than it is at the store here. It's hard to find triple x around here too, I don't think I've ever seen it, maybe at a dedicated beer store they'd be able to order it but Ive never see it at kroger.


Molson triple xxx the dirty porn of beer


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Pretty sure triple X is now _available for free online... _


----------



## uptoncrops (4 mo ago)

Love all dressed chips.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

The Government of Canada has announced that as of October 1, 2022, all COVID-19 entry restrictions, as well as testing, quarantine, and isolation requirements for anyone entering Canada will be removed. Effective October 1, 2022, all travellers, regardless of citizenship, will no longer have to:
-submit public health information through the ArriveCAN
app or website;
-provide proof of vaccination;
-undergo pre- or on-arrival testing;
-carry out COVID-19-related quarantine or isolation;
-monitor and report if they develop signs or symptoms
of COVID-19 upon arriving to Canada.


Just an update. Honestly I figured there would still be some hoops to jump through to cross so this announcement is even better!


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

uptoncrops said:


> Love all dressed chips.


Thankfully you can get those here now, just gotta keep a look out.. But man are they awesome!


----------



## Richard Rottenberk (Jun 12, 2020)

Where we going . Muskie Bass


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Richard Rottenberk said:


> Where we going . Muskie Bass


PERCH…it’s whats for dinner!


----------

